# Going past "maximum approved processor" for mobo?



## TSFquestion (Jun 2, 2014)

*Going past "maximum approved processor" for mobo? and upgrading advice*

Hey, I hope I'm in the right subforum; I'm looking to upgrade a very old computer I have and would appreciate any and all advice.

The desktop is an emachines 1840. I wasn't able to find the hardware specifics on the emachines site - though I remember seeing one a few years ago. But nonetheless some internet searching has turned up the result that my motherboard is a Imperial-GLVE. The picture of the mobo from the .org site (listed below) looks exactly like the mobo in my rig. 

Here's the presumed mobo info:
MOBOT: Motherboard Spec Sheet: Trigem Imperial-GLVE Motherboards.org
Motherboard Specifications, TriGem 2002052 (Glendale) | HP® Support

The second link (HP) says that the "maximum approved processor" is "2.5GHz Intel Pentium 4". 

So I was wondering what would happen if I went past that clock speed and bought an even stronger CPU? Like one that's say 2.7 GHz? Would it be too much power and damage something? 

Also I'm suppose to choose a compatible CPU by the processor family? The HP site says the "Processor Family: P4 and Celeron (Willamette, Northwood)". I searched "Pentium" and "Celerion" CPUs on Newegg and only see "Ivy Bridge, Sand Bridge, Haswell" processor types. Will those not work?

Newegg search results:
Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, CPUs / Processors, Processors - Desktops

Two more things of a related note if I may... I saw that the RAM was "PC 2100" and "184 Pin DDR SDRAM". So I was thinking I'd get two of these:
AllComponents 1GB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 266 (PC 2100) Desktop Memory Model AC266X64/1024/16C - Newegg.com
That should be a compatible? 

I have this SSD and just ordered a $6 SATA to IDE adapter so I'm hoping to be able to use that in the emachines desktop I'm looking to upgrade. The SSD I think has Windows Vista and I was hoping to use that instead of the antiquated drive the PC came with - I was using the SSD in a laptop until it gave out on me.

Anyway, is there anything else I'm overlooking? Like all these parts might require or generate more power and something will go wrong? 

That's about it. Thank you everyone for reading this and to anyone who decides to comment with some help. I appreciate it.

Edit: I forgot about the GPU. I saw there's 3 PCI slots on the mobo. Would this card work? It seemed the strongest, from Newegg:
SPARKLE 700042(SP610L1024LEI) GeForce GT 610 1GB 64-bit PCI Video Card

Would I be able to run dual monitors from this card? There's an HDMI and DVI port.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,
First up; I would advise against upgrading that machine for a few key reasons. First up, the stock PSUs in that machine is most likely junk and a hazard to any new parts you plan to put in. Secondly, any new parts won’t perform to their potential as the system will be unable to support it and lastly the parts you need; will most likely be discontinued and therefore expensive.

However; if you do intend to proceed, this is what I think:



TSFquestion said:


> So I was wondering what would happen if I went past that clock speed and bought an even stronger CPU? Like one that's say 2.7 GHz? Would it be too much power and damage something?


I believe that means it's the fastest they've tested with that particular motherboard. However, you should be able to run a processor compatible with the "478" socket.



> Also I'm suppose to choose a compatible CPU by the processor family? The HP site says the "Processor Family: P4 and Celeron (Willamette, Northwood)". I searched "Pentium" and "Celerion" CPUs on Newegg and only see "Ivy Bridge, Sand Bridge, Haswell" processor types. Will those not work?


Nup. As above, you need a compatible processor with the "478" socket.



> Two more things of a related note if I may... I saw that the RAM was "PC 2100" and "184 Pin DDR SDRAM". So I was thinking I'd get two of these:
> AllComponents 1GB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 266 (PC 2100) Desktop Memory Model AC266X64/1024/16C - Newegg.com
> That should be a compatible?


Yep 2 of those would be fine.


> I have this SSD and just ordered a $6 SATA to IDE adapter so I'm hoping to be able to use that in the emachines desktop I'm looking to upgrade. The SSD I think has Windows Vista and I was hoping to use that instead of the antiquated drive the PC came with - I was using the SSD in a laptop until it gave out on me.


I wouldn’t even consider doing that. Not only are your risking expensive equipment in an old volatile machine; but it won’t perform anywhere near as fast as an SSD as the system simply can’t support it.

Anyway, is there anything else I'm overlooking? Like all these parts might require or generate more power and something will go wrong? 




> Edit: I forgot about the GPU. I saw there's 3 PCI slots on the mobo. Would this card work? It seemed the strongest, from Newegg:
> SPARKLE 700042(SP610L1024LEI) GeForce GT 610 1GB 64-bit PCI Video Card
> 
> Would I be able to run dual monitors from this card? There's an HDMI and DVI port.


Yeah that should work; however a PSU upgrade would be strongly suggested. You would have to check the make/model of your current PSU first up.

Overall; I would strongly urge you not to go ahead with an upgrade for this machine. It's simply not worth the expenses.

EDIT: I should also mention that OEM prebuilt machine can be restricted in terms of parts compatibility. On top of that; Vista will struggle on 2GB RAM on a machine that old.


----------



## TSFquestion (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey,

Thank you for your advice and suggestions. My little researches into the topic did also suggest that a machine cannot perform to its fullest when there's a "weak" part or two because then the machine is limited by that part.

I had a feeling that PSU might be an issue as well. I probably won't go through with the planned upgrades. I'm starting to remember how old the machine actually is and how slow it use to go; I think upgrades can only do so much.

Once again, thank you for your help. If anyone else has comments and/or advice please feel free to share them. I don't mind reading more even if just for the sake of curiosity.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

OEM computers are generally not very upgrade friendly. And a CPU upgrade is among the most difficult. You can't assume that just because your computer model came with other CPUs that they will be compatible with your specific computer. Changes are often made in production that change compatibility. The manufacturer will have the most reliable information but obtaining it can be difficult. Manufacturers are more interested in selling a new computer and have little interest in helping with upgrades.

The PSU is one of the most important parts of a computer and is a poor place to economize. Unfortunately, manufacturers have discovered that doing this is a cost effective ways of building a cheap but unreliable computer. But most last the warranty so they don't see this as a problem. Emachines have traditionally be known for having weak and unreliable PSUs.


----------



## TSFquestion (Jun 2, 2014)

Interesting, thank you for the technical information - good to know.

When building a system do I have to account for the total power supply usage? Like the CPU, GPU, etc.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

There are methods to calculate the power draw of individual components in a system; however I would personally not go below 350W for a system with onboard graphics. In terms of selecting the right power supply, it may be worth your while to have a read of the following link:

CHOOSING AND UNDERSTANDING A POWER SUPPLY UNIT

In general the video card would determine your power needs and and whether your overclocking or not.


----------



## TSFquestion (Jun 2, 2014)

I see, thank you for the referral link - just what I was looking for.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The primary power consumer in a PC is the GPU. If you have sufficient power for the GPU you're good. The GPU chipset manufacturer generally has a minimum suggest power requirement. Add some to that, use only a top quality PSU, and you'll be fine.
If you decide what GPU you want to use, pst the Btand & Model NUmber here and we can advise on a good quality unit.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Tyree's post is spot on full stop.


----------

